# Sikatop seal 107 ca for diy background



## Al-Losaurus

hello 

I have been working on a diy background and have done some research on whats best to coat it with and i came up with sikatop seal 107. It has little to no affect of the ph levels in your water and is safe for potable water. I have read threads of people placing fish in the tank within days and having no problems. where as with any other type of water seal concrete it takes weeks to months to cure sika costs a fair bit more but takes out the waiting process wich seems worth it to me.

The thing is here in canada our product is different packaging then the states so i got a hold of Sika to ask a few questions. And basically i dont know what to take from the conversation i had with the guy as i felt he spoke half english half french lmao it did nothing but confuse me. I believe he said it is aquarium safe but was not approved for it??

I was wondering if there are any french speaking people on the site that might be able to call and ask if there is any difference in the 2 products and if it is still aquarium safe and maybe post the conversation on here in english lol to help other people with the same questions or to just make the process easier for other people interested in diy backgrounds.

It would be much appreciated the number is 1-800-933-7452 i left a message and they called back within 20 mins im sure what he said was very helpful i just only understood half of it.

Thank you for reading and in advance if you can call.

Also for people interested it is not the easiest product to find in toronto i called a few places they supply and they didnt carry it.. that had me puzzled lol but the lowes at warden and eglinton has the product for 64.99 for a 50 pound bucked of compound A and B together.


----------



## ameekplec.

Look into thorite cement as well - it sets quickly and requires no cure.


----------



## Al-Losaurus

ameekplec. said:


> Look into thorite cement as well - it sets quickly and requires no cure.


Thank you i will do some research on that today. i have 2 projects carved and ready to be coated for a 75 gal and a 30 gal just need to find something that doesnt take a month to cure dont want the fish living in buckets for that amount of time.


----------



## arapaimag

Did you finish the background? Any pictures?


----------



## gucci17

I would be interested to know as well. Pictures are always nice!


----------



## Al-Losaurus

It turned out nothing like i expected at all but i kind of like it and i dont lol i went the cheaper way and used Quickcrete hydro stop seems how i got no info on Sikatop.. i have it curing now and its about 9 days into the 28 day cure time i have some pics on my phone of that my cheap led xmas light moon lighting and my new project that im building a diy stand for my 75 gal once i figure a way to get them off my phone il post images been busy improving my 2 tanks and i need to STOP going on mfk diy section i think im hooked lol


----------



## Al-Losaurus

ok so as soon as the blade touched my original plan went out the window and this is just what my hand decided to randomly cut so no laughing lol Also just to mention it has not been siliconed in the tank it is FULLY removable incase i decide to trash it or take another shot at doing it again as thats only my first try.

Keep in mind i dont have an artistic bone in my body rofl but i kind of like it.



















Coated and depth
































































Led indoor xmas lights hot glued hard wired into ballast and added a second switch cost of $14 for moonlight














































And my new project diy stand for my 75 gal just waiting to add skeleton for the 2 doors and 1 drawer and saving a little money to skirt with oak and stain it total cost so far under $40 with screws and wood glue




























The back is not screwed on and the tank will sit at 37 inches high  when complete i got tired of bending over to see into the tank lol once the stand is complete im going to start another bg for the 75 gal then a canopy i think im hooked on diy projects the whole hobby in a hobby the first bg was a total cost of under $35 with concrete foam brushes and random cutting tools till i found what worked best.


----------



## Al-Losaurus

BTW yes the fish were slightly neglected during a few of these processes lol while im saving for the oak i need to clean my 75 and 20 gal but i have been cleaning the curing concrete tank 100% water change everyday and will for 28 days before i add a tester fish.

The stand you can basically park a truck on and it wont flinch i got the template design on a reef forum if anyone wants the link let me know great thread and alterations to the design in it


----------



## tom g

*nice background*

would love the link to the site for the stand 
and please do tell how u hardwired the led lights into the ballysty awsome job


----------



## bigfishy

Al-Losaurus said:


> BTW yes the fish were slightly neglected during a few of these processes lol while im saving for the oak i need to clean my 75 and 20 gal but i have been cleaning the curing concrete tank 100% water change everyday and will for 28 days before i add a tester fish.
> 
> The stand you can basically park a truck on and it wont flinch i got the template design on a reef forum if anyone wants the link let me know great thread and alterations to the design in it


Want to make me a custom stand?


----------



## Al-Losaurus

Tom sent u a pm and also for the lights what i did was cut a hole big enough to add the new switch with a dremel then i cut the plug end off the xmas lights then wired one side into the switch the other side into the existing light wiring. then you take the other side of the switch and wire that into the other side of the existing wiring. 

I found the only problem is i have everything on timers and there is no way to have it switch from day lights to blue lights at 12am inless i add a relay but i cant find a small enough one. Really tho it is not hard to switch one off one on its just that i have to remember to lol good luck.

Bigfishy

Once i complete mine id love to lol i had a problem deciding what to dress it with cause im staining it black and couldnt justify paying $75 for oak if im not going to get to see the grain. i was going to buy the rest of the wood today but the weather is horrible. i really enjoyed working on the stand and actually planned to make another standard size and throw it up on pn or here. if you want to figure out what you want with dimensions and skirting let me know i found that to be the hardest part. im adding 2 doors and a drawer to my design il post more pics when i get more finished.


----------



## arapaimag

You did a really nice job on the background ,lights and stand. Thanks for answering my inquiry and the pictures.


----------



## Al-Losaurus

arapaimag

Thank you i appreciate the kind words lol im still unsure about the bg i like it and i dont but it is fully removable the egg crate is holding it from swinging out ward and i cut 2 small slots out of the tank trim and bg and have it held in with the rim and 2 C clamps. it is holding very well and if i decide to make a new one with how cheap it was all i have to do is loosen the clamps no ugly silicone mess to deal with thank god.


----------



## arapaimag

I saw the egg crate anchoring the background and thought that to be a very smart idea.


----------



## gucci17

Al-Losaurus said:


> Keep in mind i dont have an artistic bone in my body rofl but i kind of like it.


The only that comes to my mind is you're a terrible liar! Looks great man and the stand is solid. I'm looking to skin a steel tubing stand for my 90. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigfishy

Al-Losaurus said:


> Once i complete mine id love to lol i had a problem deciding what to dress it with cause im staining it black and couldnt justify paying $75 for oak if im not going to get to see the grain. i was going to buy the rest of the wood today but the weather is horrible. i really enjoyed working on the stand and actually planned to make another standard size and throw it up on pn or here. if you want to figure out what you want with dimensions and skirting let me know i found that to be the hardest part. im adding 2 doors and a drawer to my design il post more pics when i get more finished.


I need the basic structure / skeleton of the stand (don't need the door or color, just like the one you posted), the dimension is 72" x 18" x 28" ( L x W x H) (Need a price quote)

I dont like my metal tube stand, because it leave 4 holes on the ground!


----------



## Al-Losaurus

gucci

i seen a thread about removable skins for metal stands il keep my eye out for it and send it to you in pm

Bigfish 
i wish i seen this post before i went to the depot i have to go again tomorrow so il price all the lumber glue and screws needed and figure in time it will take witch shouldnt take to long at all. The design was not made with a center brace would that be something you want included? I added one in mine just for extra safety. And also what would be the height your looking for? Edit: o and the design is meant to spread the weight through the legs to the whole bottom frame equally so that will defiantly eliminate the 4 holes lol


----------



## bigfishy

Al-Losaurus said:


> i wish i seen this post before i went to the depot i have to go again tomorrow so il price all the lumber glue and screws needed and figure in time it will take witch shouldnt take to long at all. The design was not made with a center brace would that be something you want included? I added one in mine just for extra safety. And also what would be the height your looking for? Edit: o and the design is meant to spread the weight through the legs to the whole bottom frame equally so that will defiantly eliminate the 4 holes lol


This is a quick sketch of the stand that I prefer!



but you can make the width an inch bigger, because the tank's frame is a bit bigger than 18"


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I would like a link to the plans for the DIY stand. I'm planning for 75G to 125G for my downstairs recroom, and would like it to be like this. I will probably panel over the front, or make panel-doors.

I think your background looks great. How inert/non-toxic are the finishing color materials?

"I found the only problem is i have everything on timers and there is no way to have it switch from day lights to blue lights at 12am inless i add a relay"...

If I did this, I would keep both power plugs coming out, and put a cheap $5 timer from IKEA on each, so I can have my daytime and night light periods. In fact I plan to borrow your idea.

W


----------



## Al-Losaurus

Sent pms sorry for the delays busy time of year


----------

